
Automated WiFi client deauth: mass attack on default routers & IoT - ph4r05
https://deadcode.me/blog/2016/11/05/Active-Deauth-Kismet-Wardriving.html
======
ph4r05
Useful for automated unattended wardriving on a large area. Makes hunt for
default configured routers and IoT devices easier.

